# :    2  2009.

## .

*,* *    2  2009*.        .

       ,        

 ,         2009    .

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    


2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    

**  
1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 ..  13.04.2009 N 92) -   15 .     .

2.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136 (       11.09.2008 N 94)    20 .    .

3.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

4.         ,    .  -1151050 (    09.02.2007 N 13)    20 .    .

5.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 

6.      . -1151006 (    05.05.2008 N 54)    28 .   .

7.           . -1152028(    20  2008 .  27)    30 . 

8.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

9.       -     (      ).  -1152027 ( 48  23.03.2006  .     19.12.2006 N 179)   . .

10.  -  .     .   ,         -  . 


,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 .

----------

, ,     2.  ?

----------


## mvf

**,          !

----------

:Smilie:

----------

, ,         2 ,     ""   "   ",   ,       20 ,   .

   ?     ,   ....

----------


## mvf

- .   -  ""   .

----------

, ,  20,,   ,    ,,!

----------

-    ?
      ,

----------


## .



----------



----------

*.*,       !   :Smilie:

----------


## Melani_07

? ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## mvf

-       .

----------


## buh

.,      !    ,    :yes:

----------


## Melani_07

!

----------


## PolinEl

,    2008.    ?   .   ?

----------


## mvf

*PolinEl*,   -     ?

----------


## PolinEl

> *PolinEl*,   -     ?

----------


## mvf

> 


  ? ?

----------


## PolinEl

> ?


, ?  !!!

----------


## mvf

> , ?  !!!


...  ,    -     ?

    - .

----------


## utec

:yes: 
 :Wow:

----------


## Freya

,    ... ?

----------

,    ,    .    ()  ?  , ? -    ....

----------


## 753

,        ?  ?

----------


## Freya

> ,    ,    .    ()  ?  , ? -    ....


  .    .   , , , .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,    .    ()  ?  , ? -    ....


   .

----------


## IrinaK

,      ,   .        (,   ).    "" . 4161  - 92  2 .

----------


## Freya

> ,        ?  ?


 ?   ,  . ?     ,      .  ,       ,    ,   ,    ,         .

----------


## otsvet

, :    ,   2 ,      ?

----------

Freya, shrilanka,   ))

----------


## 753

> ?   ,  . ?     ,      .  ,       ,    ,   ,    ,         .


      1 ,  -  ?

----------


## Freya

,     .    ,    ,   ?

----------

,      ?

  ....
   1   2- ...     ...  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Minona

?? )
     ,    ,      )

----------


## Minona

> ,      ?
> 
> -    ,    . (/      (   ),     )
> 
>   ....
>    1   2- ...     ...  ?


-   ,  ,  /     ,     -         -

----------


## Juli15

.

----------

!  2   7 (.  /)    ,       ?       ?

----------

6 . (   1.04.09)    ,   1  2  (   .    ).     :   ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

> !  2   7 (.  /)    ,       ?       ?

----------


## .

**,     , ?   ,

----------

> **,     , ?   ,

----------


## .

.    ? 
   .    ,

----------

> .    ? 
>    .    ,


    ,      ?   ,

----------


## Freya

,         ,   ,   ""  .   ,     .

----------


## Lilli

> ,      ?   ,


    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## stroymonolit

,           ?             5    ,  1   .      ..

----------


## Koffka_Bu

*753*, 
       ,          ...
  ,     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,           ?             5    ,  1   .      ..


   .

----------


## .

> ,     ?


  -  ?          .

----------

2  -  .       (  /   (  )).    -   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## utec

,    :Embarrassment: 
 ""  -   1    ,       ,   - 0?

  ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## utec

> ,  .


 ,       :Redface: 
,      :yes:

----------

> .


 ,     .                 (  ,      ).            .

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## Lediboss

> *753*, 
>        ,          ...
>   ,     ?



 01   . .24  .243 .7

----------


## Folia

-       ,         ,

----------


## .

.     " "

----------


## piv-piv

?  :Redface:   , ,       .     ,    . 
,  ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## piv-piv

, ,   .
, *.*.  :Smilie:

----------

,  -   . 
  13 .  /       +  .    ? 
   .

----------

> 01   . .24  .243 .7


  ()     ,   - ,   .

----------

> ,  -   . 
>   13 .  /       +  .    ? 
>    .


   .     15 .     .    . ,     ?      ?

----------

> .     15 .     .    . ,     ?      ?


  -  
 - 2

----------


## tatyanas1

> .


  ,       ( -      ?!!!!

----------


## .

*tatyanas1*,   ?     ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## tatyanas1

> *tatyanas1*,   ?     ,     ?


  -  ,  ,       .. ,      (   ,   )  :Frown:  
,      ????

----------


## tatyanas1

,       ,     5.01

----------


## .

*tatyanas1*,   .     ,     .

----------


## tatyanas1

.   ,     !!!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## brat

> .    .


     ,   .       .   .
    ?   1      ?   ??

----------


## .

.  ,  .    .

----------


## TataTk

(   ),     ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ?

----------

> (   ),     ?


 - !  - !

   - _"   " ()_

----------

???           -...

----------


## usovet

-    !!!!

----------

> ???
>           -...


,       , 
   .
*

----------

> ,       , 
>    .
> *


  ,        ? ..  .           ,  . -,      ?

----------


## .

,     ,        :Frown:

----------

,        ,     1 ,    ?

----------

.,    ,  , (  -  . )     (03?????)  - ?????

----------


## .

> -  .


  -  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> -  ?


   ...

----------


## .

,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


1-       .....

----------


## brat

> ,     ,


  ,         .  !

----------


## .



----------

*.*,   ,       1  2?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 1

*to .* :   ,   ,     ,   ,  ,     http://fss.ru/docs/50/F4-FSS_92_13042009.xls

----------


## .

*1*,    5     .         ?

----------


## 1



----------


## .

-   ,        :Embarrassment: 
      " ",   ,

----------


## accaunt06

,   ? ,  ?     20 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,

----------

.,,   ,  1,  2.1.(     .    )    ...  010( 280 000) 289 000,     021  022.....  ????  ))))))))))

----------

> 010( 280 000) 289 000,     021  022.....  ????


          .

----------

> .


,     ))))))))))

----------


## Anna_G

,    . ? ()

----------


## .

.       ?   ,          . 
   ,     ,    ..

----------


## Anna_G

> .       ?   ,          . 
>    ,     ,    ..


   ,         ? , 3 ,  . (   ,    )

----------


## utec

:Embarrassment: 
   1      2?
,  ,     ?
* *

----------


## .

*Anna_G*, 
*utec*,        .   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## utec

> *Anna_G*, 
> *utec*,        .   ?


    - ,    2 ,         :Big Grin: 

   -      2 ?
    -    :     -     :Wink:

----------

,           ,    2 ?

----------


## 22

,    - 1  !
     ?
       1

----------


## freezoloto

,  01          !!!

----------


## freezoloto

> ,    - 1  !
>      ?
>        1


!

----------


## .

> ,  01          !!!


   2      .  ,         .

----------


## freezoloto

> 2      .  ,         .


      2008      (   )   ,   . ..      2 ,         .

----------


## Kverik

!     .  , 1 .,   ,         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

.
     2 ,   . . 
   ,     .     .
   ?
   -    ,   ?  .     20   ?
 .

----------


## Andyko

> ?


,

----------

> .
>      2 ,   . . 
>    ,     .     .
>    ?
>    -    ,   ?  .     20   ?
>  .


    2  20 ,   20    .

----------


## Folia

> ,   
>  ""  -   1    ,       ,   - 0?
> 
>   ,


     ,     ,   ,  .

----------


## alex_dang

? , ..

----------


## .

(),               .   ,

----------

! ,     !1.       ?
2.     ,                 ,     ?
3.   ,    ?
4.          ?
           4.16,  ?
  !

----------

8 .   /     .       ()  .       ?

----------

/   ???
  - ??

----------


## .



----------


## .

> ?


 



> ,                 ,     ?


    .      .      .



> ,    ?


     ,   ,  



> .          ?


  .              



> 4.16,  ?


         .      .       ,

----------


## Noble beauty

?    ,        13  2009 .   ,       21.08.07?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Ligo

214(    ,      )   310(     )  :Love:

----------


## .

310.  -

----------


## CEBEP

> ?    ,        13  2009 .   ,       21.08.07?


    ,      3 67

----------

!
   -    ...
    .   ,       ,          ?              ?

----------


## .

> ,


    ?  ,  ,  ,  ?  :Wow: 
      .

----------

> ?  ,  ,  ,  ? 
>       .


   ,      )))).. , , ,   ...          ,      ...

         ,       .

----------

> ? 
>              ?


  :yes: 

*  ,   )

----------


## Olgaaccount

, , ,     ()    , , ,         ?

----------


## Olgaaccount

, ,            ?

----------


## .

> 


    ?   :Embarrassment: 



> 


     / ?



> , ,            ?


  .

----------


## Olgaaccount

- ,     / !)

----------


## .

,   ...       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Olgaaccount

)

----------

> *  ,   )


 ))))

----------

.
      2,    ,      ,  , ?

----------

,   )    )

----------

" "

----------

,  

     ???  6       1- ????

----------


## .

**,            ?   :Frown:

----------

, ?      ?

----------


## .

,    2

----------


## 3

. !
   - ! :Sun:

----------

!   1  2  ,      :...  1.    6 ,  2009   ,    ....    .        3- . , ,   ...  ,    ,   , _    ,    ,      , ,   ,         ?_

----------


## 1

, ,        ,   , .      ,    .     ,   /  ,       ? :Redface:

----------

> , ,        ,   , .      ,    .     ,   /  ,       ?


        ,      .  ........-   ?

----------


## 1

> ,      .  ........-   ?


      ,   , ..   /  -

----------


## .

> :...  1.    6 ,  2009   ,    ....    .        3- .


 .      22.07.2003 N 67 (.  18.09.2006),    .      .         .

----------


## .

* 1*,

----------

> 1.    6 ,  2009   ,


?????     ????

----------

., !!

----------

2009  ,      ,   /     2000 .,     /    . :
1.       ()?
2.       , ,, ? (  )
  ,      ,

----------


## .

1.  -?
2.      .         20

----------

.. , ,   !          2 ?    . !!!

----------

> 1.  -?
> 2.      .         20


    10 000 .      ?

----------


## .

**,       ,

----------


## .

> 10 000


    ,

----------

,   


  -  !!!!   !!!!!

----------

.. , .  !!!!

----------

> ,


  .

----------

> 2009  ,      ,   /     2000 .,     /    . :
> 1.       ()?
> 2.       , ,, ? (  )
>   ,      ,


  : /               
:   - "-1151058            ,    "  "-1151050         ,    "    ??

----------


## .

**,      ?     ,      :Frown:   ,            :Frown:

----------

.  ?

----------

.     ,

----------


## .

,        ""   :Wink:

----------


## -

> **,      ?     ,       ,


 .    ,  :
[QUOTE=  : /               
:   - "-1151058            ,    "  "-1151050         ,    "    ?? :Frown: [/QUOTE]
 ,    .

----------

.     ???

----------


## Andyko

> 


   /  20            20 .

----------


## .

*-*,

----------

> /  20            20 .


))))))))        ????

----------


## .



----------

> 


.. )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

?
      .1  .2?    ?

----------


## -

> .  ?


         ,  .  ,         .

----------

-!!        .       ...   (((    ?

----------


## Andyko

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/

----------

Andyko   -  !!!  )))))

----------


## -

> ,  .  ,         .


C  " 4.17"   nalog.ru
,     6 .      .     .2      .    ,       ,..      .
     ,        ..     ,     .
   ,          ML.
     .     . :Hmm:

----------


## pruss

!
   ,    .   . 140  .
             . 50   ?

----------


## Andyko

,    ,

----------


## pruss

. 300 ?

----------


## Melindachelsi

-       ?

----------

,  ()         .2?      , ,       ,  .       ?

----------


## Andyko

*pruss*,   __ ,           :Frown: 
**, ,    .

----------

> *pruss*,   __ ,          
> **, ,    .


       ?
      -     ?

----------

> /  20            20 .


  ,      (  )  :Wow: . ,   ?     - ???
 ,  50 , ?  :Redface:

----------

> -       ?


   ,

----------


## premyer

,  ,  / .   :  ,    ,  58, -  ?  .

----------


## .

*premyer*,  .



> -       ?

----------


## premyer

> *premyer*,  .


      ?

----------


## -

2- .     2         ,      2      ML. 
    ,     .

----------


## .

> ?

----------

.  , 1          ...

----------


## .

,   ,    .

----------


## Efenka

*.*,    ! :Super: 
  !!!!

----------

> ,   ,    .


     ????


.010-8 709 464
.030-8 321 358
.040 - 7 780
.060 -380 326
.180 - 76 065
.210- 115 722(  .???)
.270- 0
.280- 39657
.290-?????( ????  0   (18204)  76 065  57861(  1.)

 ,

----------

,          ,          ?
           ?
 ,   ,   .

----------


## Lubava0805

,  26      2 -,   ,    (2003.)?    ??   :Frown:

----------

> ,  26      2 -,   ,    (2003.)?    ??


 2003 .   .        ,   .     .

----------


## 1

,     .1, .2         ""    ""? :Redface:

----------

))

----------


## Nata07

,       ( ?)      .

----------

?       ,

----------

> ?       ,


 !

----------

> !


             ??(((

----------

> ??(((


   ??  ?

----------

> ??  ?


, ,     ,      ((

----------

> , ,     ,      ((


  .    )).   -           .

----------

, ,   2            .  -     . ,  ?   ? (    -  )

----------


## Mnv

!     8    ,   (!)  ,   -    ,     ? ,   ,    -  ,  1,2      ..    ?

----------


## .

> , ,   2            .


  -? 
      ,     .
*Mnv*,    .

----------


## Mnv

*Над.К*,      :Wink:

----------


## 1

, ,   ()    .1, .2       ?      ? :Redface:

----------


## Mnv



----------


## Taiska

,               .-  /, .    ,        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Taiska

>

----------

.1  .2         ,    - ??

----------


## Andyko

**,    ,     ?  - .

----------


## -

2.     .
   220 ?
    2006  ,

----------


## .

,     .84

----------


## tanytka

,  1  2     ?       .  1  5 ,  2  3.

----------


## .

...         ,   1  2  ,       ?   :Frown: 
     ,   .

----------


## tanytka

.

----------

, ... :Dezl: 
  .    2009 .     (10000 ).     .. 
 210    - 10 000; -10 000
 211    - 10 000; -10 000
 290    - 10 000; -10 000
* 300    - 10 000; -10 000*
 410    - 10 000; -10 000
 490    - 10 000; -10 000
* 700    - 10 000; -10 000*
?

----------

.       ,

----------

?   ?
   ? ?

----------


## .

-

----------

!             ,       !             ,            ,     .        ,      .    ,   ?    .    ?   - !
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

?

----------


## .

"".     .

----------

,    ,  , ,  , ,  .     .

----------


## .

. 
      ,    .

----------

*.*,       . 236.     1  ,     ...

----------

-   .     ?            .  !  !

----------


## .

2    .      ,          .

----------


## .

> -


 ,  .      .
**,      .     ,    .       .    ,           ,

----------


## .

**,

----------

> .       ,


        ?

----------

!   ,        ?       ?
   ,         -  ?   ., .  .
  ,  .         . .

----------


## Andyko

**,     ,     7  .      ,       .

----------


## -

> 2.     .
>    220 ?
>     2006  ,





> ,     .84


:    2007-2008,   ?

----------

> **,     ,     7  .      ,       .


   ?        2 .
    200  1   02.(   ,     ).    . 
 .((((

----------


## nv76

,       ,  02.          .   280  281,    290-310 -  ,      -  ?    290    12-140, 220-24  1.2  1 ,   .    ?

----------


## Anna1985

,        2   ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

7

----------


## Anna1985

,   .

----------


## Andyko

,   ?

----------


## -

,      2,   :Help!:

----------


## mvf

> ,      2,


http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/forma2_400.htm

----------

!    4.16.1     , ,   ,  :
1. ,    ,  ,   ,    ,   ?              ?
2. ,     ,     ,      ?
3.,  ?

----------

. :      ,     ?
.

----------


## .



----------


## Dupot

!
    ,    ,      ,   .,     10000 .
    . ( 1)       ( 2).
  1:
 410   0  - ( ?)   10000
 700   0   10000
    (, , )  . ?
  2:
     0  - (   ?),      ,       100     5000 (  ),      -?
,  ,    ....
 !

----------


## .

5000 .  ,   5000 . ?
1)       
2)  /
3)      
4) - ?

----------


## Dupot

,    10000      \,
       ,    ,   5000    .
 ,        ,       ,    (
    ,   :
   / 10000
  /    1000  ( )
700 .        
  ,         2500  
    1800 .
            1  2
  ?
 ,  ,  )

----------


## .

*Dupot*,   ,   ,      ,      .
  .    ?      . -   ?

----------


## Dupot

7580 10000 .  
5175 1000 .    
5175 10000 .   
2060 2500 . 
9151 700 .  
2060 1800   .
      ,      ...
        ,     ,   ?     97?
          1,    0  -?

  ,   ...
     ?

----------


## .

> 5175 1000 .


     ? ? ?



> 2060 1800


   ?

----------


## Dupot

1000 .      ,           .
     (  )

----------


## Dupot

?

----------


## .

. 
  ,    1000 -     .      .   .
   ,

----------


## Dupot

" " -    ...
       1000...
   1  2,       ,      ?

----------


## .

> 1  2,       ,      ?

----------


## .

?
 1000,   ,     
,     ,   

 51 - 75 - 1000
 51 - 66 -1000

----------


## Dupot

.
  2        ,    ( 100)?
   1  401   .   ,   10000
 700   ,   10000
   ,       ,     1?

----------


## .

2 
.100 (5) 
.140 (5) 
.190 (5) 

    ,

----------


## .

> .


 
50 - 66 - 4300 -  
71 - 50 - 4300 -         
60 - 71 - 4300 -  

  :



.260 .4  10 
.290 .4  10 
.300 .4  10 

.410 .4  10 
.470 .4  (5) 
.490 .4  5 
.610 .4  5
.690 .4  5
.700 .4  5

  -

----------


## Dupot

2 ,   1
   2!!!
    1  401   .   ,   10000
 700   ,   10000
   ,       ,     1?

----------


## Dupot

,      ,    10000,    ,          ...
 5000    .



.260 .4  15 
.290 .4  15 
.300 .4  15 

.410 .4  10 
.470 .4  (5) 
.490 .4  5 
.610 .4  5
.690 .4  10
.700 .4  10

  ?? 
     ,    . . ,    ,   ,  !!!

----------


## .

.700      :Embarrassment:    10

 .260,290,300 - 10
 ,        30.06.09
11000     (10000+1000),  700    .  10300,  ..  10

----------


## Dupot

!!!
  !!!

----------


## Dupot

:
   10300-  10
  6800 -   7  6?

----------


## .

7

----------

, .

----------

.     0 ,   210-230    9  2008.     280-281.
       0,   ?   210-230   2  280-281   * 2?

----------


## .

180,210,290  1,   180  .
    .

----------

> 180,210,290  1,   180  .
>     .


 1 
180,190,200=0
210=54153
220=14666
230=39487
280=14666
281=39487


180,190,200=0
210=108306
220=29332
230=78974
280=29332
281=78974

----------

> 180,210,290  1,   180  .
>     .


1   0,    .
210-230      9  2008.  180  (  = 0)    

     ,   0 ..     ?

----------


## .

> 180,190,200=0
> 210=108306
> 220=29332
> 230=78974
> 280=29332
> 281=78974


 210,220,230,280,281   .

,   1  ( 9.08),      1 .  2     . ,    .

----------

> 210,220,230,280,281   .
> 
> ,   1  ( 9.08),      1 .  2     . ,    .



 ,      ...      :Smilie:     ....

----------


## Alexandr.a

,   - 12 ,     ?       0 ?

----------


## .

,   :Smilie: 
   ?..  ?

----------


## Alexandr.a

,   -  2    :Smilie:

----------


## piv-piv

,        , 1   ,    ?    28-  2  .  :Redface:

----------

-    )))

----------


## Anna1985

, ,       .    02         .    1   0    210-310 .       8636.   ,    210-260 , 270  271  864    7772  - , 280-290 ,      300  310    ,     ?

----------


## .

> 300  310    ,     ?


  ,

----------


## Dupot

!
     ( 1  2),            xml .
 - 
   xls,    xml ?

----------


## .

.   . 


 :Smilie:

----------


## Dupot

, .

----------


## 9

> -    !!!!


 !     ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 ..  13.04.2009 N 92).   ? !

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?119606

----------


## 9

> http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?119606


 ... .....    ?

----------


## usac

> ?


 ? - 50 .   :Smilie:

----------


## 9

> ? - 50 .


! !  )))))   50 )))  ,   ...... ....

----------


## Dear_Maria

! ,   , 6%,    ,        - 2009 . -  ?

----------


## .

.      ,      .   .

----------

